# What would you do if you hit a dog?



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

One of the guys at work hit a dog on his way home yesterday. His reaction was to jump out of the car and rush the dog to the vet, where sadly the dog died. He is upset, but was very surprised when another good citizen blocked the road to protect him from getting hit. On another note another guy at work lost 2 GSD's when someone hit them both and kept going. What would you guys do?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would do both option one and two..If it wasn't completely obvious what damage was done I'd call the vet and explain everything and if they told me there were things I could do immediately to help I would do those before rushing it to the vet. 

I hope I'm never in that situation


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would get out and rush it to the vets.

I unfortunately lost my GSD Diesel in November when she was hit by a truck right in front of me. The guy in the truck had ample time to stop or even slow down but he didnt, even after he hit my dog he sped off like nothing happened... Worst moment of my life and it will haunt me forever... I still have flashbacks and nightmares of it happening, I would not wish that on anyone and I would do whatever it took if I was the one driving to help save the animal


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've hit a critter before (not a dog). It died at the vet. I still get nightmares about it :'c. I stopped and I'd stop for a dog, take it to the vet and pay the medical bills. But it's be traumatizing either way...


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> I would get out and rush it to the vets.
> 
> I unfortunately lost my GSD Diesel in November when she was hit by a truck right in front of me. The guy in the truck had ample time to stop or even slow down but he didnt, even after he hit my dog he sped off like nothing happened... Worst moment of my life and it will haunt me forever... I still have flashbacks and nightmares of it happening, I would not wish that on anyone and I would do whatever it took if I was the one driving to help save the animal


Omg, that is horrible. i am so sorry  I hope that guy never has an animal, that's just wrong to drive away.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mandiah89 said:


> I would get out and rush it to the vets.
> 
> I unfortunately lost my GSD Diesel in November when she was hit by a truck right in front of me. The guy in the truck had ample time to stop or even slow down but he didnt, even after he hit my dog he sped off like nothing happened... Worst moment of my life and it will haunt me forever... I still have flashbacks and nightmares of it happening, I would not wish that on anyone and I would do whatever it took if I was the one driving to help save the animal


My dalmatian was hit by a car right in front of my son who was about 5 at the time...she was across the street with my sister and seen my son, she got out of her collar and ran to him. She did live, but it was very expensive. The guy had plenty of time to stop..the guy behind him did. My son was hysterical.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd take it to the vet if needed and contact the owners if at all possible

If the dog died right away I would still contact the owners if at all possible, if nothing else to express my regret and I know if I was the owner I would want to know what happened.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The dog that was hit yesterday had a microchip and the owner came in immediately, but there was nothing the vet could do. When my co worker tried to pay for it, the vet told him that because he did the right thing that this one was on the house. The dog had to be put down, but the owner got to say good bye.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I hit a dog the day I got my permit so my time legally behind the wheel. Thankfully my dad was with me and the dog wasn't hurt but I was an emotional wreck, the owner made an offhandedly comment about teaching his dog a lesson about chasing cars. My dad left our phone number in case any vet bills came up, never heard from the guy again.

If it ever happened again I'd extend the same courtesy in hopes that someone would do the same for me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would help the dog. If I couldn't lift it safely, I'd call for help.
I carry crate/towels/muzzle in my van...I could never just leave the scene.
A few weeks ago, my daughter texted me and asked where the dogs were. Her friends parents just arrived at the house my daughter was at, and said they saw a GSD get hit(right by my area). My dogs were inside, and I assumed that the dog was helped. Come to find out the dog ran off when everyone stopped to help/she was injured and crying. Another week passed with heavy snowfall and then I saw a CL ad with a missing GSD right near my home. So I e-mailed the person to let them know about the hit GSD and gave them contact info on the witnesses. She's still missing, but I guess she was spotted the following day of the hit...I can't imagine she's still alive


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

Last April while I was walking my boy a loose GSD charged us and was hit just feet from us. The driver, who was just a kid, stopped and I rushed over to try and help. It was awful to watch; she voided her bowels almost immediately and blood practically spilled out of her mouth. She died minutes later in her owner's arms. He picked her up and thanked us for staying before he took her into his garage.

I would definitely stop and do whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If a dog/cat is hit by car or injured for any reason you should take them to the nearest emergency clinic. They can be signed over as a "Good Samaritan" and the ER will do everything they can to help them. If an owner can be located via chip/tags then they are contacted, otherwise if the pet makes it then they are sent to the Humane Society. That's how it works over here anyway.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

IF I could get to it safely I would rush it to a vet. We did that before and I had to guarantee payment though. ...... and they just gave pain meds until the owner was reached and he was euthanized (old dog broken hip and jaw)...I did not hit the dog but someone else did and drove off. We called animal control and the police and they would not do ANYTING.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

It is not only a moral obligation but a legal one to stop if you have hit a dog. It is illegal to drive away.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> We called animal control and the police and they would not do ANYTING.


Doesn't surprise me, how sad.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would get it to the vet and pay for anything that the vet needed to do immediately..I would probably adopt the dog if the owners couldn't be found.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I have hit a couple of dogs before and every time I have gotten out to help the dog. One of them unfortunately died on the vet's table,but the other one had her broken leg fixed and the owners were found. I paid for everything of course.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Not surprised,especially in South Carolina.



jocoyn said:


> We called animal control and the police and they would not do ANYTING.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

It's sad that the police or animal control couldn't help!

That reminds me of another story where my mom and sister were out shopping and saw a kitten that had been hit by a car. It's entire back end was flattened and it was still alive. Someone called the police and they were there in a matter of minutes. My mom doesn't know what happened next, but most likely the police officers took the kitten to be euthanized. I felt so awful for the kitten, but I was glad that the local police responded!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I hit a deer and it was the worst thing ever. I was shaking so bad I thought I was going to vomit.
I haven't personally hit and killed a dog. My husband driving last spring, hit a coyote puppy and he was just sick over it - we thought it was a domestic dog because it was dark and we just saw a flash of light colored fur.
We stopped and I got it off the road, and when I got out, I could hear mama coyote yipping and yelping, but she took off shortly after I got out.

I'd do both 1 and 2. There's no way to choose both


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hit a beagle, and I got out and looked at it, and knew it wouldn't make it. I called the cops so they could come and shoot it. I did not have a gun on me and I did not think I could shoot someone else's dog. I certainly don't think I could shoot my own dog. It was the middle of the night and this dog wasn't going to make it to Mentor or Erie. It was totally done. 

The state highway patrol came and got the name from off the collar and called the owner. The owner came down and the LEO was trying to find open animal clinics. The owner said she was too far gone, she wasn't going to make it. I agreed. He then put her on the piece of farm machinery he was driving. I offered a crate but he declined. 

I guess the cops aren't likely to come and shoot a dog. Not even at 2 AM when there is no one open, any where close to give it the needle. That dog suffered longer because no one was willing to put it out of its pain. That made me feel really bad. 

I still don't think I could shoot a dog. And cops aren't vets either. They perhaps are not qualified to make a judgement call that entails putting a dog down. I mean think of the headlines: State Highway Patrol Officer shoots dog hit by car. But all you are thinking about when it is lying there is that is that it shouldn't have to suffer. 

The state boy was actually shocked that I stopped. My God, I am a dog owner, I would want to know what became of my dog if it were mine. And if my dog was suffering, I would want them to put it down, especially if they couldn't identify it. I did not see any tags on the collar, but he turned the collar around and with his flashlight he could read the tag that was screwed on the flat of the collar. 

As for rushing a dog to the vet myself? Well, It is hard to say. If it was during the day time, I might take it to my vet. But at night, it's out of luck. The ER will charge $150 for you to walk through the door with the dog. And all the treatment is then at a higher price. I cannot manage that at this point.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our vet ERs do "humane euthanasia" where, if you don't own the dog but it's not going to make it, they euth. for free.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I would stop and help and call 911.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I once ran over a squirrel, I was driving to work and saw it crossing the road I pushed on brakes as hard as I could buy I felt a small bump. I looked in my rear view mirror and there he was lying on his back and twitching. I had such a weird feeling after this felt horrible  on my way back from work I went to that spot and he was there.... Dead.. Really really bad feeling like seriously WHY did he have to cross the road when I'm driving and there is nothing I could have done... 

If I hit a dog I would probably be depressed for a very long time and of course I would take it to the vet even if I didn't run it over...if it was a other car that did...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I hit a squirrel one time with my daughter in the car. It dashed out and I swerved to attempt to miss it. Sadly I clipped it. I pulled over as I could see in my rear view mirror it was still alive. I'm not sure what I thought I could do for it, but I couldn't leave it lay. As I ran back to check on it, a police officer pulled over. I was ticketed for unsafe lane change (swerving to miss the squirrel) and parking in a no parking zone. While the officer reamed me (unsafe driving with a child in the car) I had to watch the squirrel thrash in pain and then finally die. I stood over the squirrel so my daughter (who was still in the car) couldn't see it. 

Honestly, I could understand what the officer was trying to get through my head. It wasn't a wise decision when I had a young child in the car. 

I went to court and the Judge allowed me to take defensive driving and have the tickets dismissed. He kept saying, "A squirrel?" 

A young lab mix was hit outside our office. Although animal control took the dog, a co-worker adopted it so it wouldn't be PTS. Both of her back legs were de-gloved. I re-habbed the dog for 3 months. Employees pitched in to help pay the vet bill. That was three years ago and she is still living happily with the co-worker, although she lost all the toes on one leg. We call her peg-leg.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Open poll? I will never vote in an open poll- seems silly. I seriously don't get this option... I pity the fool who accidently chooses "keep driving" and now has his/her name tied to that the rest of this board's existence.

Anyway- I've hit a dog, but actually the dog was hit by the car in front of me. We were on a highway going 60+ mph. There was nothing to be done. I'm sure the dog was probably killed instantly by the first car. At least I hope so, because my car is lowered with only about 3" of ground clearance. A few cars stopped (including myself) but there was nothing to be done on the VERY busy highway.

But my real question is-- do you guys really pay vet bills in this situation? Yes, you hit the dog, but that hardly means it's your fault. A loose dog is always the fault of the owner, no? Is there some moral code that entitles you to pay damages? I'm genuinely interested in this. The law states that dogs are property. If someone was driving a truck in front of you and a coffee table fell out that you hit and destroyed, would you be liable for the coffee table? Or is it the owner's fault for not better securing the coffee table? Not trying to downplay the importance of a _living_ creature, just inquiring about the "moral responsibility" to pay the vet bills.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wildo said:


> But my real question is-- do you guys really pay vet bills in this situation?


If the dog's injuries were greivous, I'd pay to have it PTS. If the injuries were minor, I'd pay to have the dog treated. 

I'd do it because it's the right thing to do. The right thing isn't always the easy thing.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Why is it the right thing? That's what I'm asking. The "right" thing might be to buy the owner a book on responsible dog ownership, a lead, collar, and saftey collar. And perhaps a book on recalls. The "right" thing? Says who?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

wildo said:


> Why is it the right thing? That's what I'm asking. The "right" thing might be to buy the owner a book on responsible dog ownership, a lead, collar, and saftey collar. And perhaps a book on recalls. The "right" thing? Says who?


This offends me greatly! My dog who was a model canine citizen, was obedient, and never refused a recall, had one mistake and ended up killed because some guy did not want to stop and kept on going even after he hit my dog which ultimately killed her! To say that I am an irresponsible pet owner because of one mistake on my dogs part is very offensive and angers me. I care deeply for my dogs, and would never want to put them in harms way. I do intense training, spay/neuter, help other dogs in my community, walk/run/ and bike EVERY day, take day trips with them ect! 

Not every dog who is hit has an irresponsible owner, some yes, others it cannot be helped, the dog jumps the fence, someone left the door ajar, a leash broke, dog slipped out of its collar... there are many ways how dogs escape our protection and unfortunately one horrible thing that can happen is they can get hit by a car. If I were to ever hit a dog I would rush it to the nearest vet and pay for the bills, its that simple!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You can choose to be offended- that's your choice. My statement wasn't meant to offend. 

I still maintain my question about why paying the vet bill is the "right" thing to do. Should I use MY dog's emergency fund to fix THEIR dog's (or more likely the owner's) negligence? Then what happens when my dog needs that money for emergency? It's not about being selfish; it's a question about what are the origins of this "explicit moral code."


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

wildo said:


> You can choose to be offended- that's your choice. My statement wasn't meant to offend.
> 
> I still maintain my question about why paying the vet bill is the "right" thing to do. Should I use MY dog's emergency fund to fix *THEIR dog's (or more likely the owner's) negligence?* Then what happens when my dog needs that money for emergency? It's not about being selfish; it's a question about what are the origins of this "explicit moral code."


A dog cannot be "negligent"! 

Also where does "its the right thing to do" come from? A sense of guilt and a sense of wanting to make things better... if you hit a dog it was YOUR car that did the damage, an animal is going to do what an animal will do... they dont know about cross walks, or roads or the concequences of running out onto one... but you also have the choice not to do anything seeing how your statments seem that way... YOU dont HAVE to do anything should you hit a dog, nor do YOU have to pay any vet bills that would come out of hitting a dog... that would be your decision, but most here think that is IS the right thing to do, but is not a law, or "code" as you say


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

wildo said:


> Why is it the right thing? That's what I'm asking. The "right" thing might be to buy the owner a book on responsible dog ownership, a lead, collar, and saftey collar. And perhaps a book on recalls. The "right" thing? Says who?


Seriously? Would you actually do that if you ran over someones family pet? 

I can just imagine that one. The person is crying over the loss of their beloved pet and you rub salt into the wound by giving them a basket of items that "teaches them to be a better owner". 

That isn't the "right" thing to do either. If you are hoping to teach the owner a lesson, the fact that they lost their beloved companion should be lesson enough.

I understand what you were saying about not wanting to pay the vet bills due to possible owner negligence. But for anyone who has lost a dog in this way, it's usually never as black and white as pinning it down to what you would consider "negligence". Accidents happen to the best of us - both canine and human.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

So if the dog cannot be negligent- then it is, in fact, the owner's negligence, as I first stated.

I never said I wouldn't have a sense of guilt, nor did I say that I'd be lacking a sense of wanting to make things better. But that hardly binds me to being financially responsible.



mandiah89 said:


> they dont know about cross walks, or roads or the concequences of running out onto one...


As a matter of fact, I _have_ trained my dog not to run into the road. And I test the skill regularly- almost every day. she might not "know about" the consequences (as in getting hit), but she knows the consequence of getting no reward, and knows not to go there.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wildo said:


> Why is it the right thing? That's what I'm asking. The "right" thing might be to buy the owner a book on responsible dog ownership, a lead, collar, and saftey collar. And perhaps a book on recalls. The "right" thing? Says who?


I feel the same way about all the dogs that end up at shelters and rescues. The original owners (or breeders) failed big time. Our tax dollars, volunteers and donations pay for their epic failure. But we 'adopt' because it's the right thing to do for the dogs who can't make their own decisions. 

There is an ad currently running on CL in my area. Two Corgi mixes were dumped in a sub division. For two days now, those dogs are sitting on the same corner waiting for their owners to come back. Two days. Whom ever is posting the ad (includes pictures) is leaving food for them. People drive by and see those two dogs just sitting there, cold hungry and alone. They've called animal control, but they haven't shown up. Yet those two dogs remain and people continue to drive by. 

The 'right' thing to do is step up when others fail. The dog isn't at fault. Step up when others fail.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would rush the dog to the vet if it were alive. If not badly hurt, I would look for the owner. and if dead, I would look for the owner. 

While it may not be my responsibility to vet the dog or look for the owner, I would have a hard time sleeping at night knowing I left an animal there to suffer.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Wildo, I get your point regarding the discussion of if paying for the injuries of the dog is considered the "right" thing if trying to determine who is at fault (owner for not training vs. driver). I think than we get into a discussion of semantics and legalities, etc. It is a valid point when you put it in the context of our society of needing to find a guilty party. 

But to soften the point about paying for injuries of a dog that was hit, I consider the fact that a majority of people are emotionally moved to be generous enough in that situation to pay and help. I think we lose our sense of civility and humanity if the first thought that occurs is who is at fault vs let's take care of this situation at hand.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rua said:


> Seriously? Would you actually do that if you ran over someones family pet?


NO! Of course I wouldn't do that! I was simply trying to make a point- one that I figured people who hang out on a DOG FORUM would understand. Here we constantly talk about training. About the value of training. About the value of responsibility. Etc, etc. I actually have taken measure to train my dog to stay away from the road. I have taken measures to ensure my dog recalls when I ask, under distractions. Hopefully I never have to find out if that training is "good enough" to avoid her getting hit! That doesn't mean I won't continue the training though. This is the kind of stuff preached on these forums DAILY. Of course I wouldn't do those most offensive things. I was intending to make a point.



Rua said:


> it's usually never as black and white as pinning it down to what you would consider "negligence". Accidents happen to the best of us - both canine and human.


I would agree with this, lest anyone think I'm just some cold heartless *******. I would certainly go as far as I could to help the owner, but that does not _necessarily_ mean that I would put myself in financial hardship over the situation- regardless of if it's the "right" thing to do.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

AJT said:


> I think we lose our sense of civility and humanity if the first thought that occurs is who is at fault vs let's take care of this situation at hand.


Holy Cow! Best post in ages!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

AJT said:


> But to soften the point about paying for injuries of a dog that was hit, I consider the fact that a majority of people are emotionally moved to be generous enough in that situation to pay and help. I think we lose our sense of civility and humanity if the first thought that occurs is who is at fault vs let's take care of this situation at hand.


Point well taken. (And a direct answer to my question- thanks!) :thumbup:


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Living on the only major highway in my hometown, I saw my fair share of animals gets hit but have only ever hit a skunk. Felix pulled loose from me as we were walking (never had done it before) and took off after an SUV who was going about 60 in a 35 and "swerved" but still hit Felix. His leg was twisted backwards and his bottom had been skinned so he jetted off for the house. The lady stopped only after someone else behind her did. She gave me her number but I was so torn up I couldn't even talk to her. No offering to pay the vet bill just "Let me know he's okay". He somehow worked his foot back down into its normal postition but it's still not right almost a year later. Seeing as how I do not have kids so he is basically my kid it was the single most terrifying moment of my life. If I ever were to hit an animal, I'd do option 1 and 2. When we lived out on the highway we had an amazing vet that was always meeting us at crazy hours to fix a hit pup or cat and would PTS for free if there was nothing that could be done. However, I also make sure that I am cautious as I live in a very back roads area where people do not restrain thier dogs.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I would take it to the vet and pay the expenses. Call the owners on the way, etc.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wildo said:


> I still maintain my question about why paying the vet bill is the "right" thing to do. Should I use MY dog's emergency fund to fix THEIR dog's (or more likely the owner's) negligence? Then what happens when my dog needs that money for emergency? It's not about being selfish; it's a question about what are the origins of this "explicit moral code."


When I was first considering an answer for your question, my brain went right into the 'dog was a stray' mode, and I answered accordingly. 

If the owner had the dog out and the dog was off leash and I struck the dog, I would not be as quick to take financial responsibility.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lilie said:


> When I was first considering an answer for your question, my brain went right into the 'dog was a stray' mode, and I answered accordingly.
> 
> If the owner had the dog out and the dog was off leash and I struck the dog, I would not be as quick to take financial responsibility.


Sure- and that definitely goes with Rua's point that it's not often as black & white as we want it to be. I agree with that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is how the scenario would play out in our area. 

I hit a dog, owner unknown, I rush it to the vet and on the way call the humane society or ACS. This isn't my dog, I'm not going to keep it. It could be a stray, it could have an owner near by. 

I was at my vet's when a person brought in two dogs covered in quills. The vet did the surgery, removed the quills while the HS stood by for pick up. Luckily, the owner was found before they were taken to the HS and happily paid the bills. But the person who brought them in was NEVER legally responsible for the bill.

I would never let the financial obligation stop me from helping an animal. One person, locally, found a kitten that had been shot. Instead of getting on the phone with the police and animal control, they whined on facebook that the vet (my vet) refused to treat...which was the farthest from the truth...so there are ways around helping a stray without jumping right to wiping out your own checkbook.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

wildo said:


> I would agree with this, lest anyone think I'm just some cold heartless *******. I would certainly go as far as I could to help the owner, but that does not _necessarily_ mean that I would put myself in financial hardship over the situation- regardless of if it's the "right" thing to do.


I didn't think you were a cold heartless ********.  You think like an engineer. Very logical - and often without emotion. (It's not a bad thing!) But when it comes to people running over other people's pets...emotions would be the only thing running through everyones head at that moment in time. Logic wouldn't.

You can train your dog not to run out into the road. You train yourself to drive carefully everywhere you go. You cannot train for "time and unforseen occurance". That is something that just happens to us all.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

My sister had this happen on both sides of the spectrum...

She was driving on the highway one day and saw a dog lying on the side of the road. She stopped and saw that it was alive. So she brought it home and tended him back to health. He ended up being her "heart dog" for about a year.
...Until one day, he ran after a cat and out onto the shoulder of the road, where he was hit by a car that didn't stop. He didn't survive that time.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would absolutely drive it to the vet or 24 hour emergency. I would hope someone would do the same for my pet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wildo said:


> I actually have taken measure to train my dog to stay away from the road. I have taken measures to ensure my dog recalls when I ask, under distractions. Hopefully I never have to find out if that training is "good enough" to avoid her getting hit! .


 
This really strikes me the wrong way. I don't believe a dog is ever 100% trained on the recall and all it takes is one accident for it to be tragic. I would never assume that my dog will not go in the road because I trained it to stay away from the road. Do you really think that the dog stops and thinks about going in the road when they see a rabbit they want to chase? A dog getting hit does not mean that the owner was not responsible, that is why its called an accident. I also would never allow a dog to be in pain or die because money came first.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

llombardo said:


> Do you really think that the dog stops and thinks about going in the road when they see a rabbit they want to chase?


If the dog is trained for such distractions, then yes- I do. If the dog has not been proofed for such distractions, then I think it's unfair to have such an expectation on the dog. No different than any other training.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wildo said:


> If the dog is trained for such distractions, then yes- I do. If the dog has not been proofed for such distractions, then I think it's unfair to have such an expectation on the dog. No different than any other training.


I can follow your thought process. If you've trained your dog and have no doubts that it has a solid recall. I do think there are dogs out there with a rock solid recall. No rabbit, ball or zombie can distract it enough to disobey your recall. 

But there are a many scenarios that I can point out where your dog could be in a situation where it is in danger of traffic and you are not or can not recall it.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I misunderstood the options a little. I answered that I would call for help because I assume that I wouldn't know how to help an injured dog that had been hit by a car. I wouldn't leave the scene but I'm not sure how much I could really do. I wouldn't want move the dog in case it were so badly injured that I caused it even more pain. It could have broken bones or internal bleeding. I'd probably call 911 to be honest and hope that they send a police officer or animal control to help me.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wildo said:


> If the dog is trained for such distractions, then yes- I do. If the dog has not been proofed for such distractions, then I think it's unfair to have such an expectation on the dog. No different than any other training.


 
Proofed or not...nothing in life is 100% or guaranteed. I'm happy that you feel this confidence, but no matter how confident I am, its not worth the risk of losing my dog.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

llombardo said:


> Proofed or not...nothing in life is 100% or guaranteed. I'm happy that you feel this confidence, but no matter how confident I am, its not worth the risk of losing my dog.


 
What's not worth the risk? I didn't say I have proofed such a skill by sending my dog across a road after a rabbit with oncoming cars... I think that's about as stupid as that video (kinda old video) of the dogs proofing their sit stay at the edge of a road with heavy traffic and the handlers 15' away. 

All I said is that behaviors that have been reinforced are more likely to be reproduced than behaviors that have not been reinforced. You asked if the dog would think about stopping at a boundary while chasing prey. I think that if the dog has been reinforced for stopping at a boundary while chasing prey- then yes, there's a good chance they will stop- which is a whole lot better than _NO chance_ they will stop (from lack of training). I don't recall saying anything about absolutes.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I can follow your thought process. If you've trained your dog and have no doubts that it has a solid recall. I do think there are dogs out there with a rock solid recall. No rabbit, ball or zombie can distract it enough to disobey your recall.
> 
> But there are a many scenarios that I can point out where your dog could be in a situation where it is in danger of traffic and you are not or can not recall it.


Ditto on this with the caveat that the dog's temperament, biddability, and focus is top notch with an owner that know his/her way around dogs to teach a rock solid recall. I think a majority of pet owners do not fall into this category, myself included. 

For me, short of a driver aiming for me and my dog, I wouldn't expect the driver to pay for my dog's medical bills. I would just be glad they rushed my dog to the vet if I wasn't there. Honestly, if the person did I would be very thankful and probably sort of feel like I should reimburse them or maybe split the costs? I think both parties would just feel poopy about it happening anyway...

That is just me.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd take him to the vet and call the owner if I could find a phone number. If I couldn't contact the owner, I'd call animal control to report that it had been hit and the name of the hospital I took it to so if the owners reported it missing they'd be able to find him.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I hit a dog while driving back from an emergency call. Fortunately I wasn't going too fast, but the dog had a broken foreleg and a few broken teeth. The dog's owner was out looking for him, so as we were bandaging him up, the owner came over; it was a pure accident as someone had left the back gate open and the dog was coming back to the owner who was calling him when I tagged him. I paid for the vet bills because I felt horrible that I hit the dog and I felt responsible for the accident since I felt like I or my co-pilot should've seen the dog. 

Accidents happen and I grew up learning that you "fix it" if you were/are involved. It's not so much of a ethical/moral thing, but just how I was raised. There's nothing wrong with people who don't pay for vet bills, but people who keep driving are just the scum of the Earth, IMHO.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow..this is an interesting read...
The only way a driver is at fault or striking a dog is if he is driving somewhere that cars are not normally expected to be, eg sidewalk, park etc. The one exception to this I can see is if a driver comes onto your property with their vehicle and strikes your dog in the driveway.
Other then that Im sorry I dont care how much you love your dog, or what unfortunate mistake caused the dog to be in the road, the fault is 100% the owners. There is no way that as a driver I would pay for some other dog owners mistake. If I struck a dog yes I would stop and call the police/animal services. But take the dog to the vet and offer to pay the owner??? Im sorry I work hard for the money I have and there is no way I will be paying for anyone else's negligence. My family, my animals and I come first as far as I am concerned. There is no good argument for your dog being in the road and the driver somehow being at fault sorry.
Honestly, Im not to shocked that people keep driving especially in the USA. Society nowadays is so litigious, if you stop you are at risk of being sued and put through **** for someone else's negligence. 
Personally I would stop because its the right thing to do, but Im not surprised others choose not too.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I have to say that there is just no way I would pay the vet bill if I hit someone's dog.
Yes, I would stop ,and rush it to vet but I would not absorb the cost.
I don't have the means to do that.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Wow..this is an interesting read...
> The only way a driver is at fault or striking a dog is if he is driving somewhere that cars are not normally expected to be, eg sidewalk, park etc. The one exception to this I can see is if a driver comes onto your property with their vehicle and strikes your dog in the driveway.


The only thing that protects the owner of the vehicle is the leash law. If the dog is not on a leash when it gets hit then its the fault of the owners of the dog. If a person is walking there dog on a leash and for some reason that dog gets hit, the person driving is responsible because it was on a leash...it doesn't even matter if its a 20 ft line, the dog was on a leash. Also if the owner of the dog can prove intent...and believe me when I say I have seen people hit or try to hit animals on purpose. If they were doing something illegal when they hit the dog..for example drunk or found to be on drugs. I work hard for my money to, but I would never put money before a living breathing creature. The money part can be sorted out later, the life and quality of life of the animal that was hit is the most important thing.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

llombardo said:


> The only thing that protects the owner of the vehicle is the leash law. If the dog is not on a leash when it gets hit then its the fault of the owners of the dog. If a person is walking there dog on a leash and for some reason that dog gets hit, the person driving is responsible because it was on a leash...it doesn't even matter if its a 20 ft line, the dog was on a leash. Also if the owner of the dog can prove intent...and believe me when I say I have seen people hit or try to hit animals on purpose. If they were doing something illegal when they hit the dog..for example drunk or found to be on drugs. I work hard for my money to, but I would never put money before a living breathing creature. The money part can be sorted out later, the life and quality of life of the animal that was hit is the most important thing.


Well I think we can safely say the most common form of dog strike is an off leash one. We are talking here about an incidental hit, I dont believe the OP was talking about actually hitting the dog on purpose. Money is an essential component to I and my families survival and lifestyle, so no I dont think I'd be spending hundereds or thousands to fix someone else's error and "worrying about it later". We have police and animal control to provide emergency services to animals hit by traffic. Ill call them, I may even drive the animal to the local HS but I sure as **** wont be paying for it. If anything the owner of the dog should be liable for any damage to my vehicle. 
Dogs as do all animals deserve our mercy and compassion but there are practical limits. Should I haul every deer that gets hit to the local vet or wildlife sanctuary and pay for its rehab and recovery?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I also fall under the category of being willing to drive a dog I hit to the vet but I will not be paying for it. Why would I, who is operating my vehicle in the place it is supposed to be in a manner that is legally determined to be "safe", pay for something that would not have happened if not for someone else's negligence? If Shania got out and got hit I sure as heck would not be demanding payment from the driver that hit her. The family member that let her out may be a different story, but not the driver.

Legally the owner of the dog would have a hard fight on their hands if they did try to sue me for damages. In both Canada and the USA there is the "clean hands" doctrine. The owner has to prove they were not doing anything illegal (allowing their dog off leash) before they can recover any damages, they also have to prove that I was operating my vehicle negligently (speeding, screwing around with my phone & not paying attention, etc).

For the record, I've had several close calls hitting dogs but the only thing I ever killed with my car was a salamander. And the closest either of my dogs has ever come to being hit was while she was on leash, by my side in a crosswalk in front of a school.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wildo said:


> You can choose to be offended- that's your choice. My statement wasn't meant to offend.
> 
> I still maintain my question about why paying the vet bill is the "right" thing to do. Should I use MY dog's emergency fund to fix THEIR dog's (or more likely the owner's) negligence? Then what happens when my dog needs that money for emergency? It's not about being selfish; it's a question about what are the origins of this "explicit moral code."


Wildo, no. I don't think it is the right thing to do. The right thing to do might be different if you have a bunch of CDs and an open, bottomless Visa, and no house payment. But if you owe money to everyone and their brother, the right thing to do is not to pay for the vet bills of a dog that was running loose. 

If it were possible, I would do for any dog what I would do for my own. If my own dog had both hind legs degloved or only one, I would probably put it out of its pain. I take it to mean the skin was peeled back off the legs. I would think that would be terribly painful and I would not make a dog suffer with that extent of an injury. 

I expect I might be quicker than some of you to put a dog down. If I hit your dog and rushed it to an animal clinic, and they told me it had internal bleeding and some broken bones, I would probably say euthanize it. And that would make you very upset. So it is probably best that I call someone to help, and that way maybe you can get to the vet in time to attempt to save it no matter what it takes. And I am not talking about money here, I am talking about surgeries and therapies and skin grafts, and whatever else someone might do to try and save a dog that may be better off put down.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I completely agree, Selzer. Not all of us do have bottomless visa cards or wallets. I don't owe everyone and their brother money, but I'm certainly not shelling out a couple hundred bucks for the situation. Sorry- just not going to happen. I'm happy to see I'm hardly the only one.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

It would depend on the situation. Close to home, I would rush it to my local vet/ER. Otherwise, I'd be on the phone looking for where to take it.

As far as paying...If I hit the dog by accident, then for a stray, I would pay probably a few hundred bucks, so realistically probably not much more than some stitches and meds. More than that, I couldn't justify, as I have a son and my own three dogs to support. Honestly, I have spent an awful lot on rescues and fosters through the years, so I wouldn't feel too badly.

For an owned dog, hopefully the owner could be located, and it would be a non-issue. It really is the owner's responsibility to protect their animals. But accidents do happen to all of us, and honestly I'm a softie and would probably at least chip in if it were someone who needed help getting the dog treated. Again, only to a point though.

Now, if I was doing something reckless, like texting (which is not illegal here yet, but which I do largely avoid)...then I would probably pony up a good deal more, depending on the severity of the dog's injuries and the owner's distress. I would feel too guilty not to fess up and share the blame with the owner.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

All dogs in UK must be leashed within 15 metres of vicinity to the road. So, the owner of the dog becomes criminally responsible for creating a situation for accidents on the road. Call police, they will contact right authorities, and they will send the vet in a car. All of it - are the taxes we pay, I suppose.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GSD2 said:


> It is not only a moral obligation but a legal one to stop if you have hit a dog. It is illegal to drive away.


it depends on the area. Here, there is no crime except on the part of the dog owner. The owner of the dog is liable for any damages to the car.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

ok seriously I just had to take a xanax from even reading this. OMG I can NOT even imagine. I ran over a bird once that committed suicide and it took a long time to get over that..I can't even imagine this scene


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

llombardo said:


> . If a person is walking there dog on a leash and for some reason that dog gets hit, the person driving is responsible because it was on a leash...it doesn't even matter if its a 20 ft line, the dog was on a leash. Also if the owner of the dog can prove intent...and believe me when I say I have seen people hit or try to hit animals on purpose..



actually, even if the dog is on leash (even a 6foot lead!) the fault is the owners unless the driver swerved to hit the dog intentionally and left the roadway.
ETA: the only variance is in an area where there is "open range law" In that case, the driver is always at fault, even if the dog (or livestock) is in the street unattended. Even if it was entirely accidental where the accident couldn't be avoided

My daughter hit a dog last year. She stopped and was, naturally, very upset. The owners screamed at her. They threatened her. They said that they would sue her and our entire family. Their daughter threatened my daughter at school. They called our house at all hours of the day and night, screaming that my daughter was a horrible vicious person. We had to contact the police to get them to stop harassing us. 
On that basis, I told my daughter to NOT stop if she was in the car alone. She can pull over and call the police but she is not to get out of her car.
The real kicker? This dog has been hit 4 times by cars, that we know of. The owners live 3 houses down from my daughter's friend. The dog is a 14 year old Chihuahua, bad eyesight and completely deaf and his favorite napping place is in the middle of the street. 
They never even took the dog to the vet after my daughter hit it. His favorite sleeping spot was still in the center of the street. Until he was run over by a school bus just before the end of school this year. I guess that would make #5 of the dog being hit.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I know I would help the dog. I've never hit a dog, knock on wood. But I have been behind someone who did. The person drove off. My son and I jumped out the car and picked the dog up and took it to the closest vet. Luckily we were in our city and knew where the vets are. One of the many times, I've looked at my son and knew I've raised a good kid.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd get the dog to the vet and try to contact the owners to tell them where it is and they could decide how much they wanted to spend. I would not pay the vet bill because it was not my fault the dog was on the road, but I do think I'd have an obligation to not leave it to suffer on the side of the road.

Here's a question - if someone hits a dog and it was not their fault, but they take it to the vet. Who pays the bill if the owner isn't to be found? What does a vet do in a situation like that?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

blackshep said:


> I'd get the dog to the vet and try to contact the owners to tell them where it is and they could decide how much they wanted to spend. I would not pay the vet bill because it was not my fault the dog was on the road, but I do think I'd have an obligation to not leave it to suffer on the side of the road.
> 
> Here's a question - if someone hits a dog and it was not their fault, but they take it to the vet. Who pays the bill if the owner isn't to be found? What does a vet do in a situation like that?


I'm pretty sure it depends on the vet. I have seen vets take in strays fix them up and rehome them. I have also seen vets where they won't do a thing until someone signs responsibility to pay paperwork.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

File.An


blackshep said:


> I'd get the dog to the vet and try to contact the owners to tell them where it is and they could decide how much they wanted to spend. I would not pay the vet bill because it was not my fault the dog was on the road, but I do think I'd have an obligation to not leave it to suffer on the side of the road.
> 
> Here's a question - if someone hits a dog and it was not their fault, but they take it to the vet. Who pays the bill if the owner isn't to be found? What does a vet do in a situation like that?


many Vets Require Whoever Brings The Dog In To Guarantee Payment. Otherwise They Will Not See The Dog. My Microchip.Info Contains Am Authorization.To BeginMedical Treatment. My Vet Also Has ItOn Fine


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I’ve hit a few birds and rabbits over the years which leaves me feeling guilty enough. Can’t imagine the guilt of hitting a dog. I would absolutely rush it to the vet and give it the best chances possible. Tough one on paying for the vet bills. I don’t think it would be my financial obligation, but at the same time I couldn’t just let the dog go untreated. 

About 10 years ago I remember seeing a dog running along the side of the road and I couldn’t pass by without doing something. I pulled over to the side of the road and when I got out of the car the dog came running to me and was very friendly. Turns out a few doors down someone left the gate open and the dog got out. The owners were very grateful that I took the time to stop and try to find the owners. They tried to offer me some money in thanks, but I didn’t want it. Knowing that I helped return a dog safely to his owners was reward enough for me.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I would cry my eyes out. I hit a pigeon that was suicidal. It flew into the car. Head on. My ex called it a kamikaze bird. 

I would try to locate the owner. Look at tags. Call animal control. Take to vet if directed. Give first aid.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Dainerra said:


> File.An
> 
> many Vets Require Whoever Brings The Dog In To Guarantee Payment. Otherwise They Will Not See The Dog. My Microchip.Info Contains Am Authorization.To BeginMedical Treatment. My Vet Also Has ItOn Fine


Since my phone decided to be weird, I thought I would translate this into English....
Many vets require whoever brings the dog in to guarantee payment, otherwise they will not see the dog. Other vets will euthanize a severely injured animal at no charge if you sign a waiver saying 1) the animal does not belong to you and 2) that the animal did not bite or scratch you - I had to do this for an abandoned kitten I found in the WalMart parking lot. Poor thing was dying of heat stroke and the vet said the kindest thing to do was euthanize him. However, if the kitten was not severe enough to need "emergency euthanasia" then they would not treat without someone guaranteeing payment.

My microchips contain my vet's information and that I have a "treatment authorization" on file. When I had "Lost Pet Service" through Dr Foster and Smith, an open authorization to any vet clinic was on file and able to be faxed to any clinic that had my dog. Unfortunately, Foster and Smith no longer offer that service.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am terrible. I called the cops, they sent the State Highway Patrol. I knew the dog wouldn't make it, he found the tag on the collar and contacted the owner and then tried to call and find an open vet. 

I wanted the SHP to shoot the dog and put it out of its pain. The man came on a piece of farm machinery said she wouldn't make it, hefted her onto the tractor like think he was driving and took her home. 

The SHP was surprised I bothered to stop. But he was real nice about it. If I felt there was a chance, and I could get the dog to the vet, I would do so. But I would then tell them that I would be willing to pay only for euthanasia. If the owner could be found they would be responsible for any bill trying to save the dog. If the owner could not be found and the vet felt he could save the dog and did not want to euthanize the dog, I would pay the cost of euthanasia and leave the dog to them. 

I know it is cold. But if I caused the dog an injury because his owners did not bother to contain him properly, then I would feel obligated to do everything possible to ensure that he did not suffer any longer than possible. If someone like a vet wants to take that off my shoulders than fine. They have the means to try and save the dog. I really don't. But I would go without food for days to put the animal out of its pain.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I went with call for help, only because I've seen a dog get hit by the car in front of me (then subsequently get hit again by another passing vehicle) and the injured dog was in so much pain it was aggressive, which I don't blame the dog at all. It was just safer for us and the dog to have animal control come out and give the dog pain meds before physically stabilizing it and taking it to a vet. It was a horrible thing to see (happened when I was about 9 or 10 years old - my dad was driving, pulled over and tried to block the lane from other cars but was unsuccessful until another driver also pulled over and tried to help) and I will never forget it.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Id do what I could. Id call the vet first and if they said bring it in I would


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with Wildo in that I am not automatically assuming financial liability for this unfortunate animal and I say that because... I'm a responsible motorist. I pay attention and drive responsibly. I've taken several performance driving classes and I know what my vehicles can do at their limits never mind at the speed limit.

Odds are if I hit a dog (or any decent size mammal for that matter) it's going to be a situation where it bolts into the road out of an area that I couldn't see into (wooded yard, blind corner, etc...). I'd still feel awful and would do what ever I could to help but, if it comes down to thousands of dollars in surgeries I'd have a problem paying for it if I knew I did everything I could to avoid having an accident and it came down to for whatever reason the dog was able to get into the road.


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd call for help. But it really depends on the situation. If it happened here in Podunk on go-nowhere road I'd call; then try to see if I could coax the animal to safety and take it somewhere, maybe get collar info,.
But if I am on a busy interstate, on the way to work, ultimately it was the owner's responsibility to have control of their loved one's.

I remember on my commute from Oly, WA to Belllvue, WA I hit a cat. 
There were two came flying over the middle barrier right into the fast lane. I hit the black one with a yellow collar. I called it in on the mile marker. Though I could tell from my rear view that it was not likely to have survived. It's poor body lied there in the sideout for a week. : ( I felt so bad.
I've hit a deer, a turkey, birds, countless squirrels. I normally keep a eye on side of road in case of children or animals (large animals can also damage your car it isn't 100% altruism ^_^ ). Not as closely on freeway
My Ex hit our own dog in the drive (we had an fenced acre and an automatic gate) My mom ran over my pet cat -she was waxing car, the two kittens were playing on the tire. She was mad at her husband so just pulled around without checking or having me bring them in.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I voted for help the dog on my own and wanted to add cry like a baby the whole time while I prayed I could make it to the vet on time. All the while cussing the owners out under my breath for letting their dog out.


----------



## aphrodite (Jul 25, 2013)

Cry. Then call for help and do whatever I can to help the poor dog.


----------



## Greg123 (Jul 30, 2013)

I didn't hit any animal yet, luckily I must stress.
So many people leave their dogs out on my neighborhood and some of them find their way out to the road and get hit sometimes, quite depressive I must say. 
I blame the owners and reckless drivers.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Considering I will be using my VA technical training benefits to get my degree as a vet tech, it should come as no surprise that I would (and have) help animals that need it, whether I hit them or I found them injured.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Get out of my car, check the dog and call for help or i would load the dog into the car and take it to the local vet. Depends on the location.


----------

